# Record 043/044 manual



## Alf (8 Nov 2006)

Long-term readers will know I've been looking for a copy of the aforesaid manuals for years now; thanks to Andy McArdle downunder I now have one online, spruced up and Bristol fashion, for your viewing pleasure. Either via my ever-popular Boat Anchor Shrine or direct here. 344KB PDF. I _think_ Record mucked up some of the depths for the #044 on the diagrams btw, but I've put 'em in as I found them. Any other errors or you simply can't read it, pipe up - 'tis but an hour or two's work to correct things... :wink: If you're interested, I started out with this:





Oh, and be warned, this is likely to fire me up about getting a page done on the 044 so I may be begging for photos and such in due course.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Mirboo (8 Nov 2006)

Thanks Alf.

I've got an old 043. It will be good to finally see what the manual for it is like.


----------



## dchenard (8 Nov 2006)

If it's a 044 Marples, will that do for pics?

DC


----------



## Corset (8 Nov 2006)

Just bought a 43 and 44 from ebay. I have no idea why. They just called to me and i was weak to the power of them. but at 1.99 for the 44 what can i say even the wife was interested when i showed her it. 
Now all i need is a 45 and i have a run.
Whats happeneing to me :shock:


----------



## Paul Kierstead (8 Nov 2006)

Alf":ccyijcmd said:


> Oh, and be warned, this is likely to fire me up about getting a page done on the 044 so I may be begging for photos and such in due course.



I got a Record 044, reasonable condition, photography equipment, let me know if you want some pics.


----------



## DaveL (8 Nov 2006)

Corset":38y8n0v7 said:


> Whats happeneing to me :shock:


Ah so you have found *The Slope TM* :roll:


----------



## whybob71 (8 Nov 2006)

Corset":3sr2vzkk said:


> Whats happeneing to me :shock:



ohhhhhhh....me too.....I have the plough disease.......and I belive it's not reversible.........

I have a question: does the 044 (which I have only with short roads) share the same road diameter with the 043?


----------



## Philly (9 Nov 2006)

Hey, why don't all the plough plane folk get together? We meet up for a meal. Maybe a Ploughman's Lunch........ :lol: 
_Duckin' and runnin'...._
Philly


----------



## Alf (9 Nov 2006)

dchenard":2ypbodl4 said:


> If it's a 044 Marples, will that do for pics?


Ooo, yes indeedy  - like the 040/043 I'd like to include the derivatives so that'd be excellent.



Paul Kierstead":2ypbodl4 said:


> I got a Record 044, reasonable condition, photography equipment, let me know if you want some pics.


Great Paul; mine are in not-great nick, so I may well take you up on that.



whybob71":2ypbodl4 said:


> I have a question: does the 044 (which I have only with short roads) share the same road diameter with the 043?


Alas, no. The 043 is 7mm while the 044 is something like 9.9 (probably 3/8" plus the plating)



Philly":2ypbodl4 said:


> Hey, why don't all the plough plane folk get together? We meet up for a meal. Maybe a Ploughman's Lunch........ :lol:
> _Duckin' and runnin'...._


Mayyoubefogiven, Phil... ](*,)

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (9 Nov 2006)

Alf":z3uglyle said:


> Oh, and be warned, this is likely to fire me up about getting a page done on the 044 so I may be begging for photos and such in due course.
> 
> Cheers, Alf



In that case I'll remind you that Marples did a version, and that I once saw (but didn't buy) A Record #044 without depth adjuster, or fittings on the castings for a depth adjuster.

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (9 Nov 2006)

Corset":1pb63e5f said:


> Just bought a 43 and 44 from ebay.... but at 1.99 for the 44




What!?

Wowza.

That's cheap.

BugBear


----------



## Alf (9 Nov 2006)

bugbear":2lecphsq said:


> In that case I'll remind you that Marples did a version,


Yeah, there's an I Sorby one out there too according to the Porch archive - wonder if there might be some Australian models too? 



bugbear":2lecphsq said:


> and that I once saw (but didn't buy) A Record #044 without depth adjuster, or fittings on the castings for a depth adjuster.


Oh really? Very interesting, Mr Bond... 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Evergreen (9 Nov 2006)

Hi Alf

I've got a #044C, which has only been used a few times, in its original box with extra cutters, and its user manual. 

Would this be classed as the Record plough's ultimate incarnation or the vile and effete last spawn of a once honourable lineage?

Regards.


----------



## Colin C (9 Nov 2006)

Alf 

I have an I Sorby one with both sets of cutters and its in the box too ( box has seen much better days)

It is in good order as well, so if you want pic's let me know


----------



## Alf (9 Nov 2006)

Evergreen":3hd1fulp said:


> Would this be classed as the Record plough's ultimate incarnation or the vile and effete last spawn of a once honourable lineage?


Erm... :-k :wink: To be honest I've not even got one of the modern incarnations, never mind info on them. I 'spect I'll get round to it at some point, but as it stands... But thanks 



Colin C":3hd1fulp said:


> I have an I Sorby one with both sets of cutters and its in the box too ( box has seen much better days)


"both" sets of cutters? Do tell...

Sheesh, looks like I might actually have to do this instead of just thinking about it. #-o Ah well, guests invade the place next week so I'll be hanging about having to look tidy anyway, so a little light website authoring may be no bad thing. Watch this space. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Colin C (9 Nov 2006)

Alf 

I will take some pic's over the weekend so you can see, unless I have my numbers wrong :roll:


----------



## Philly (9 Nov 2006)

A light slowly plinked on in my brain earlier. Ran out into the 'shop to check my #44-same instruction leaflet as yours, Alf. Only a fair bit water damaged and fraying.... :wink: 
My 43 came boxless so no paperwork.....
Philly  
_Just trying to add something of use...._


----------



## Mirboo (10 Nov 2006)

Alf":2k24sf5u said:


> wonder if there might be some Australian models too?



I don't know of any Australian models but someone else might. 

If someone did make an Aussie version I suspect Carter would have been a likely culprit. The Hand Tool Preservation Association of Australia (HTPAA) has a web page showing different versions of Carter Plane's. No 044 knock off is listed, the closest is probably the C54, but I'm not sure if this page is an exhaustive list of Carter's offerings.

Davleco and Sharmanco made small plough planes that look pretty much like a Record 040, similar to a 043 but with only a single rod securing the fence. I don't remember seeing or hearing anything about either Davleco or Sharmanco making a 044 knock off but that doesn't mean that they didn't.


----------



## bugbear (10 Nov 2006)

Mirboo":2jq7bk4i said:


> No 044 knock off is listed, the closest is probably the C54, but I'm not sure if this page is an exhaustive list of Carter's offerings.



The C54 looks much more like a Record #050 than a Record #044.

BugBear


----------



## Mirboo (10 Nov 2006)

I agree, the C54 does look more like a Record 050 than a Record 044. 

The C54 is a knock-off of the Stanley 54 which as I understand it is basically a Stanley 50 minus a depth stop. 

All I was saying in my previous post (or at least trying to say) is that of all the Carter planes pictured, the C54 looks the most like a Record 044 (since the 044 is the plane we were talking about).  Hey, it looks more like an 044 than the Carter Pipe Cutter doesn't it? :roll:


----------



## Alf (10 Nov 2006)

Ian, thanks for the info. The Aussie versions of the 040 were what made me think there might be a 044 too. And nope, the pipe cutter definitely isn't it. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Mirboo (10 Nov 2006)

Hans Brunner, an Aussie second hand tool dealer, has a few of the planes we have been discussing here for sale at the moment (for anyone interested who is willing to pay shipping to your side of the world). He has a Record 044, a Marples 044, a few Record 050's, a Carter C54 and a Carter C40. No pipe cutter though. :wink:


----------



## bugbear (10 Nov 2006)

Mirboo":3gzii9nq said:


> The C54 is a knock-off of the Stanley 54 which as I understand it is basically a Stanley 50 minus a depth stop.



You know, the #54 had passed me by.....

But you're right, it's real

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan7.htm#num54

BugBear (who learned something today)


----------



## Alf (18 Nov 2006)

I'm getting there - slowly. Not quite ready to pester for pics just yet, but thanks to Evergreen I've dragged the Boat Anchor page into the plastic age a little by adding a scan of the 044C manual (2 MB PDF). The Australian contingent has also done me proud on the mini-groovers via two unsolicted emails within a week of each other - one with pics of a Carter C40 and the other from Ian with some history on the firm. 

I was thinking I _might_ include the Stanley 50S as being a plough-only plane and I think there are a couple of owners out there? But does it have spur cutters? In which case I can forget it as it's evidentally not a pure plough but is a <spit> dado plane too. :wink: (crosses fingers in hope...)

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MikeW (18 Nov 2006)

Alf":242m4jih said:


> ...I was thinking I _might_ include the Stanley 50S as being a plough-only plane and I think there are a couple of owners out there? *But does it have spur cutters? In which case I can forget it as it's evidentally not a pure plough but is a <spit> dado plane too.* :wink: (crosses fingers in hope...)
> 
> Cheers, Alf


Yeah, but like the Record 50, it's best not to actually use it for dadoes--if it matters :lol: 

Take care, Mike
runnin' for the shop...


----------



## Philly (18 Nov 2006)

Al
Mine has spurs.
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## Mirboo (19 Nov 2006)

There is a picture of a Carter C40 on Hans Brunner's website.


----------



## Mirboo (21 Nov 2006)

Here is an advertisement for the Record 044 (and the 778 and 405) from the July 1960 edition of Wordworker Magazine.


----------



## Paul Chapman (21 Nov 2006)

Blimey, a Record 405 Multiplane for £11 :shock: :shock: Why didn't I buy one then  

Paul


----------



## Colin C (27 Nov 2006)

Hi Alf 

Here are the pic's of my I Sorby 50 copy





Well I started with the box


----------



## Colin C (27 Nov 2006)




----------



## Colin C (27 Nov 2006)




----------



## Colin C (27 Nov 2006)

The last one


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Nov 2006)

That looks nice, Colin \/ 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Colin C (27 Nov 2006)

Paul 
I am happy as it is all there and was only £35  but the nickers (?) are a bit soft so I will have to make some new ones


----------



## Alf (27 Nov 2006)

Thanks for those, Colin. When (if :roll I get round to the 50s I may have to ask for some bigger pics. Does it actually have I Sorby cast into the plane anywhere?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Colin C (27 Nov 2006)

Forgot to post that one :roll: :wink:


----------



## Evergreen (28 Nov 2006)

Colin

That looks pretty tidy, especially for a tool that's been kept in a box that somebody took into the shower with them! Did you have to give it much of a clean up? I've found that sometimes old timers' methods of looking after tools, like wrapping them in baize, have made things worse.

Those cutters look very good indeed. 

Regards.


----------



## Colin C (28 Nov 2006)

Evergren

I must have been lucky as that is how I got it, no cleaning


----------



## Mirboo (28 Nov 2006)

There is a picture of a Marples M40 on Martin J. Donnelly's website.


----------



## ac445ab (30 Jun 2008)

Hi, 
I found this old post about plough planes. 
This is mine M40 Marples from an ebay auction, just arrived today  
Here are some pics: 






















When this planes had made? Someone has it? How it works?

Ciao,
Giuliano


----------



## Tom K (30 Jun 2008)

> Hi,
> I found this old post about plough planes.
> This is mine M40 Marples from an ebay auction, just arrived today
> 
> ...


If you look at the begining of the thread Alf has a link to instructions  

Derek Cohen did a revue comparing the modern equivalent to the older models and that includes a link to Bugbear who also knows a thing or two for the "Record"! 


Regards Tom (Who just bought a 043 on Ebay)


----------



## ac445ab (1 Jul 2008)

Tommo the sawdust maker":10amlq73 said:


> > Hi,
> > I found this old post about plough planes.
> > This is mine M40 Marples from an ebay auction, just arrived today
> >
> ...



Tom,
thank you for links, very interesting. 

Giuliano


----------

